
Why climagic chose to highlight ways to circumvent the SOPA blackout - sequoia
http://www.climagic.org/txt/anti-sopa-protest.html
======
sequoia
I'm not sure s/he was saying just this, but the point "since we love
circumventing content protections/limitations so much, let's circumvent
these!" is a funny/ironic/poignant one, in my opinion. Personally I disagreed
with climagic's statement about "fighting anti-censorship censorship" (
@climagic you'd prefer to stay quiet and wait 'til there really IS no more
wikipedia/reddit/worpdress.com, I suppose?), but I think the points he/she
raises are valid. To what extent do we tell ourselves pirating is OK just out
of personal expediency?

NOTE: I am not trying to restart/rehash the piracy debates of the past few
days; I see this piece as a new angle/perspective on the issue.

